# Mounting Computer Sensor on fork?



## sdirep (Jan 28, 2009)

Just curious on whether you mount your computer sensor on the front or rear of the front fork? I recently got some new wheels so I had to move my sensor on the fork so its sitting on the back of the front fork but is only a couple mm away from the magnet sensor on the wheels. Its just a though in the back of my head that it would move towards the spokes. Has anyone experienced the sensor moving close towards the spokes? I zip tied it pretty well. Just curious.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sdirep said:


> Just curious on whether you mount your computer sensor on the front or rear of the front fork? I recently got some new wheels so I had to move my sensor on the fork so its sitting on the back of the front fork but is only a couple mm away from the magnet sensor on the wheels.* Its just a though in the back of my head that it would move towards the spokes.* Has anyone experienced the sensor moving close towards the spokes? I zip tied it pretty well. Just curious.


That thought is a very good one. Relocate the sensor to the front of the fork, because if it were to be jarred loose during a ride, there's far less chance of it being caught in the spokes. Given the direction of wheels spin, it's more apt to be pushed away from them.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Yes, I've had it move. Someone bumped it during a break getting their bike off a rack (or whatever happened) and I didn't realize it when we started again. On the front that was not an issue but would have been on the back. As noted, your thinking is sound. Move it.

I don't know why some come with directions to put it on the back. Aerodynamics freaks gone crazy maybe.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Before mounting your sensor take a thin piece of friction tape & wrap it around the fork where you plan to mount it. Then go ahead & zip tie it on. The friction tape will tenaciously keep it from moving.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Use a dab of hot glue to fasten the sensor.


----------

